# Just Curious



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm guessing this question would most likely depend on the modeler. I have several pieces of Atlas flextrack & plan on building a layout. Would you buy individual pieces of track for the layout you want & use the flextrack for specific things, or do you use the flextrack first then buy individual track pieces?

This is HO code 100 track I'm talking about btw.

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Flex track is so easy to 'bend' and cut to your layout design
I see no need for the use of any sectional track pieces.

I have a room size HO layout built entirely using
Atlas code 100 flex...plus 20 some Peco Insulfrog
turnouts. 


Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree with Don. I see no need for sectional track on a custom layout.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

flex track is less money [new], than sectional track ..


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

You all have a good point, plus I think using flex track would also keep electrical issues to a minimum ie shorts etc.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have never had a problem with shorts except with turnouts, and most of those were with W/S Code 83 turnouts.

Sectional track with the fake plastic ballast is horrendously expensive compared to flex track per unit of length, about 2.3 times. Apart from that distinct and sobering disadvantage, sectional track also requires far more joints per unit of length. This means more places for weak or missing contact electrically between rails.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Mesenteria.

I couldn't think of the word "contact" in my last reply, so I mentioned the word shorts hoping everyone would understand.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Flex track is the way to go. Other than the turnouts there is a one other piece of section track that I like to include in the main line track, rerailers. If you have tunnels or other places were you can hide them it is worth the extra cost.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

MrStucky said:


> Hi Mesenteria.
> 
> I couldn't think of the word "contact" in my last reply, so I mentioned the word shorts hoping everyone would understand.


A short and an open are two distinctly different electrical faults. There is less of a chance of an open circuit condition using flex track. It is not eliminated, but with fewer track connections the likely hood goes down.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MrStucky said:


> I'm guessing this question would most likely depend on the modeler. I have several pieces of Atlas flextrack & plan on building a layout. Would you buy individual pieces of track for the layout you want & use the flextrack for specific things, or do you use the flextrack first then buy individual track pieces?
> 
> This is HO code 100 track I'm talking about btw.
> 
> Thanks


Most of us who have been in the hobby for a while purchase the specialized pieces (turnouts, crossovers, crossings) separately and then connect them with flex track.

There is nothing wrong with mixing flex track and sectional track, but on a per-foot basis, sectional track is much more expensive.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I've found flex track to be so frustrating (and, all too often, painful) to work with that I am pretty set on only using it where I really have to, such as lining things up that don't quite line up with sectional track. I don't have shorts, I don't have power issues. Maybe I'm just lucky.
I've only worked with N scale, however, so it's entirely possible that HO flex track wouldn't have me pulling my hair out.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Having to wear glasses when working up close I would probably find anything in N scale frustrating.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Flex track for the win. For one thing, you are not locked into a certain set of fixed radii. You can add wiggles or curves with varying radii, just like in RL.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ko Improbable said:


> I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I've found flex track to be so frustrating (and, all too often, painful) to work with that I am pretty set on only using it where I really have to, such as lining things up that don't quite line up with sectional track. I don't have shorts, I don't have power issues. Maybe I'm just lucky.
> I've only worked with N scale, however, so it's entirely possible that HO flex track wouldn't have me pulling my hair out.


Working with flex track definitely requires a little more finesse than sticking sectional pieces together.

I use MicroEngineering flex track. Unlike most other brands, it stays where you put it. It is more difficult to shape than the other brands, but once you get it into the desired shape, it behaves just like sectional track pieces.


----------

